# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v2.0.5 - LG Optimus F6, Optimus Vu II and more!

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v2.0.5 - LG Optimus F6, Optimus Vu II and more!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v2.0.5 is out!  *Added support for:*
LG F200K, D500, P655K and Samsung SHW-M210S   Medusa Box v2.0.5 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *LG F200K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*LG D500* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*LG P655K* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung SHW-M210S* - added Dead Boot Repair, Repair IMEI (note: Repair IMEI feature
is available in Advanced Mode for working phones) (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic). 
- Improved Repair operation for Samsung GT-I9505, GT-I9295, SGH-I537, SGH-I337. Please re-download Repair files.
- Improved Repair operation for LG P659, LG P655H.
- Added support for new Сore ID (120400E1) for MSM6250A CPU.
- All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in the Software).   Medusa - your stepping stone in phone repair business!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

